# Watermelon wine



## CaptKarl (Jul 12, 2010)

I had a 40th birthday party this past weekend and as a joke all my guest gave me several watermelons (40 do be exact ) so its watermelon wine time any one have a good recipe?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 12, 2010)

are they seeded or seedless?
Anyone have pros/cons of seedless variety ($1.50 for seedless at walmart and they taste awesome.)

You could try the Jack Keller web site.

Sorry for the piggyback on your thread. ::


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 12, 2010)

There was a post in this forum about watermelon wine. It stated something like that watermelon didn't really make a great wine - the fruit has a lot of water in it.

That is just what i read - i have never tried it so - take this for what it is worth .


----------



## CaptKarl (Jul 12, 2010)

good or bad I will try to brew or cook anything once


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 12, 2010)

There ya go then .

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BobF (Jul 12, 2010)

CaptKarl said:


> I had a 40th birthday party this past weekend and as a joke all my guest gave me several watermelons (40 do be exact ) so its watermelon wine time any one have a good recipe?


 
I've made two batches of watermelon ... one straight juice, the other 50/50 w/water as suggested by two different recipes.

First, ask yourself if you really like watermelon flavor enough to invest the effort in making watermelon wine. Consider using the watermelon with another juice.

If you insist, here are my suggestions:

1. Use straight juice.
2. Work fast! (watermelon juice spoils fast)
3. Put the must in the frig during the k-meta wait time (watermelon juice spoils fast)
4. Expect a lengthy aging process. My straight juice batch is just beginning to smell like watermelon - it's been a year. I doubt I'll bottle it for another year.
5. Keep the SG -low-. Watermelon is NOT a strong flavor.
6. Use a yeast starter to get the ferment going as quickly as possible. (watermleon juice spoils fast)

If I had 40 free melons, I'd try several different variations.

Good luck!!


----------



## BobF (Jul 12, 2010)

BobF said:


> I've made two batches of watermelon ... one straight juice, the other 50/50 w/water as suggested by two different recipes.
> 
> First, ask yourself if you really like watermelon flavor enough to invest the effort in making watermelon wine. Consider using the watermelon with another juice.
> 
> ...


 
One more suggestion ... stay well away from the rind and do NOT ferment the seeds!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe Julie will post tonight, She makes watermelon.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 12, 2010)

You may wish to blend in some strawberries and or peaches. Use 100% juice, frozen then thawed, don't add water. After adding camden tablets keep it cool. Allow to warm slightly then add pectic enzyme. You may want to add some banana soup to it for body.

Julie has had good experience with this. I plan on making some this season from seeded watermelons.


----------



## twistedvine (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you have an old pickup truck or know someone who does? Because you could always load up the truck and sell the watermelons on the street. We have melon vendors all over the place by me. They are always busy and I can imagine that you could sell 40 melons in about 2 hours and then purchase something actually worthwhile to make into wine.


----------



## Julie (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi CaptKarl,

Definitely make the watermelon wine. Chop up the watermelons, throw away the rinds, add to primary, add enough sugar to bring sg to around 1.070. Add about a tsp of peptic enzyme, sit in a cool area, around low forties or high thirties. Let sit for 12 hours, add k-meta or campden and yeast nutrient, wait 24 hours, take out of cool area a couple of hours before adding yeast, must should be at room temp. Make a yeast starter and have it rocking pretty good. Don't worry about the seeds, as long as you are not chopping them up, they will be find. When sg goes down to 1.010, rack to carboy. Rack every other month and don't even think about drinking it until one year. And if you have the ability to cold stablize, do that. Also, check the acid and adjust accordingly. I'm looking at my notes and I did not add any acid blend but my acid was at .67%.

I have also, blended a five gallon batch with a one gallon batch of strawberry wine which came out very good.

Good Luck


----------



## Wade E (Jul 12, 2010)

I would imagine there isnt really anything to cold stabilize as watermelons are very low on acid.


----------



## Julie (Jul 13, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I would imagine there isnt really anything to cold stabilize as watermelons are very low on acid.



That is true but when I placed a jug in the frig, it cleared within a few days where the carboy that has not been cold stabilized of the same wine is still cloudy.


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jun 4, 2011)

Julie-

Any idea how many lbs of watermellons it takes for a 5 gal batch? just wondering how many I need to get.


----------



## closetwine (Jun 5, 2011)

I used 1 and 1/2 decent sized melons per gallon... Didn't measure the lbs on it though sorry...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 5, 2011)

I can answer that. I just purchased 4 seeded watermelons at a good size. The seeded are sweeter and have more flavor. 

I got on average 5 1/2 pounds of watermelon in a gallon ziplock bag and froze them. I got 2 per Mellon so you will average 10-12 pounds per Mellon meat only. 

I would suggest one melon per gallon at least. I have several pounds of strawberries I will add to enhance the flavor. 

Definitely do a starter to kick this off fast. Watermelon can go bad easily.


----------



## Stefani (Jun 5, 2011)

I saw a recipe for Pickled Watermelon rinds in a meat smoking cookbook. I have never tried it. Would you like me to find and post that recipe?



Julie said:


> Hi CaptKarl,
> 
> Definitely make the watermelon wine. *Chop up the watermelons, throw away the rinds*, add to primary, add enough sugar to bring sg to around 1.070. Add about a tsp of peptic enzyme, sit in a cool area, around low forties or high thirties. Let sit for 12 hours, add k-meta or campden and yeast nutrient, wait 24 hours, take out of cool area a couple of hours before adding yeast, must should be at room temp. Make a yeast starter and have it rocking pretty good. Don't worry about the seeds, as long as you are not chopping them up, they will be find. When sg goes down to 1.010, rack to carboy. Rack every other month and don't even think about drinking it until one year. And if you have the ability to cold stablize, do that. Also, check the acid and adjust accordingly. I'm looking at my notes and I did not add any acid blend but my acid was at .67%.
> 
> ...


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 5, 2011)

Pickled watermelon is like candy!! I used to make it every other year. It's really labor intensive! Peeling that thin, but tough outer layer of green off is hard work!! Then it soaks for a couple days.... etc.
Good stuff and it shocks people when you tell them what they are eating!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been wanting to try that, but can't ever find a good recipe... hmmm...


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 5, 2011)

Google is your friend!!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah I honestly haven't looked That hard... Ok I just asked granny if she had a recipe... LOL!


----------

